# Tolls in Portugal



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Folks
Does anyone know what roads are tolled in Portugal, we are off there next week and wish to avoid the tolls if at all possible.


Ron


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Hope this helps we shall be there in November

http://www.portugaldailyview.com/wh...can-you-as-a-tourist-pay-the-electronic-tolls


----------



## Parrotspain (Apr 12, 2009)

I am probably stating the obvious, but the word indicating toll in Portuguese is portagem. 

We just returned from a long weekend to Lisbon and found it easy to spot the toll roads and avoid them.

P


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

We visit our cousin's family home in Portugal quite a lot and had to do a few trips on the motorways. Tried to pay and tried and tried again. No joy. the system is chaotic to say the least. 

The motorways are now avoided at all costs. the journey from the house to faro airport used to take about an hour and a quarter. Now it's about 2 hrs on a very crowded road whilst looking across at an almost deserted Motorway..

Does Not appear to be working from what we see. 

Taking the MH soon and we will avoid the tolled motorways.

Hey ho.

AB13CHB


----------



## Bica (Nov 25, 2007)

As has all ready been said - We don't use them however this site from Estradas de Portugal should help (in English)

http://www.portugaltolls.pt/en/web/portal-de-portagens/home


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

On the way into Portugal at the motorway boarders there is a lane for vistors, and you can put your credit card in a machine and it takes a photo of your number plate and prints you a ticket, thats all you need to do as theres camera,s on the toll roads which take your plate and debit your card, if not you have to go to the post office 3 days after you have been on the toll and tell them your plate number or you can buy a day ticket inadvance for your trip out of Portugal, I have not heard of anybody in the UK getting tickets in the post yet

Paul


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi All
I would like to THANK all who responded to my question it has given me an insight into what to expect.
Thank you.

Ron


----------

